# Free baby goats anyone?



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

My good friends who raise show lambs on goats will be having a lot of kids to give away this coming year. The does are not registered but some are purebred. They are LaMancha and Nubian and Alpine and maybe a Toggenburg in the mix, plus some have Boer in the background too. They(kids) will have had colostrum and cords dipped and be healthy. They have about 15 does to freshen and all are bred to a purebred LaMancha buck. Most will be a day or two old a few will be older but won't be available til later on in 2011. You have to pick the them up from the farm. I still have 3 wethers and 4 doelings from last year. Those kids were from a different buck, and not quite as good of bloodlines as Crusader . I am trying very hard to not have all those bottle kids this year as I am getting older and can't handle all the work from bottle feeding 20 or more kids.
If anyone in the area of Longton, Kansas who wants a decent milk goat please let me know. I would love to have one or two of the doelings just because the buck is so good and has lovely kids. I want to help out my friend who does not want to kill the kids.
Please no lectures on testing for CAE etc this isn't going to happen, the kids are free. The show lambs are worth thousands at birth and that is what they do, as they are farmers. I can tell you that NONE of the does have or have had abscesses. All are immunized and dewormed and are healthy. We have a herd that is closed as much as two goat herds in the same town are closed. Just let me know if you are interested before they start kidding.
Thank you


----------



## travis91 (Jul 26, 2005)

FedEx? i wish


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

travis91 said:


> FedEx? i wish


:rotfl:
OMG after a day like today that was nice, made me laugh so hard...

later in 2011 hmmmm I might consider a nubi/munchi cross doeling, I have decided am sticking with my reg. Nubian and my Saanen so Nubian's & snubian's next year, why not a nubancha or labian hmrfph...what are they called?


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Wish I was closer! I'd take several!!


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I dunno what you call them, but my Nubian doe is bred to my LaMancha buck so I guess we better think of something. Maybe "Nachos"? LOL


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

Cyngbaeld said:


> I dunno what you call them, but my Nubian doe is bred to my LaMancha buck so I guess we better think of something. Maybe "Nachos"? LOL


:hysterical:
I love it!!! not to be confused with my chichiwawaX dog Nacho I will just change his name to taco or chalupa..


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Oh, dear...

So, Wintrrwolf, have you checked out how far it is to Longton, KS? 

Road trip? LOL!


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

I should be used to by now...
10 hour round trip for Inga and Amron
4 hour round trip for Pawnee (that doesn't include the visiting time)
3 hour round trip for Sugar
1.5 hour round trip for Crystal 
Because honest to goodness finding good quality goats around me that aren't pygmy or said crosses are really hard to find
OH MY goodness I just checked ....


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Our herd queen is a Nubian/LaMancha. We call her a NuMancha.

Oh and it was a ten hour round trip for me to meet with Emily for goats. Road trip for goats ain't nothin' cept fun!


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Lessee, if I hook up the big trailer, there will be enough room for everyone. I am way South, so head up through Missouri, pick up Pony and WW, then head to Kansas and see how many bottle babies we can stuff in a pick-up and 16 ft trailer?


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

CaliannG said:


> Lessee, if I hook up the big trailer, there will be enough room for everyone. I am way South, so head up through Missouri, pick up Pony and WW, then head to Kansas and see how many bottle babies we can stuff in a pick-up and 16 ft trailer?


:hysterical:


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

"What, honey? I'm just going to visit some of my crazy goat lady friends in Missouri. Maybe swing through Kansas and stop in on cousin Betty."

"You need the 16 ft. trailer to visit your friends? Your GOAT friends? Wife of mine, what are you planning on bringing home?"

"Ummmm, we might stop by a quilt shop." *looks all innocent*

"Right."

"On a completely unrelated topic, how are we on bottles?"


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

LOL Caliann, that is too funny! ound:


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh my !! My DD is staring at me like I lost my mind, just wait payback will be her having to do the bottle feeding LOL
CaliannG you can always tell sweet hubby that Pony and Wintr made ya do it hehehe


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

~laughs~ My darling, sweet hubby is a Navy veteran of 17 years....and he knows I am an Army vet. If I tried to tell him ya'll MADE me do it, he'd ask if I had suddenly forgotten every hand-to-hand combat technique I ever knew.

I *might* be able to tell him you and Pony snuck them into the trailer when I wasn't looking and that I didn't realize there were even ANY goats back there until I stopped for gas in Dallas....and of course, by then, it was just too late to turn around.......

That might work....


----------



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

Thanks for the morning laugh. I had just finished reading the "getting older" post about running to the barn in pj's and fuzzy Scooby-Doo slippers and that got me started. You guys are a hoot!


----------



## RedSonja (May 16, 2010)

I'm so glad that's so out of my way as to be impossible - well, at least improbable - to take advantage of...

Then again I'm calling DH's aunt up in Minnesota this afternoon to finalize arrangements to ship me one of her Nubian bucklings... When we were on the way up for DH's grandmother's funeral last week, I told him, "Wonder if Aunt K has any bucklings that need a good home?" and I *swear* I was joking. Six years ago I brought home a kitten from her farm on the plane, from MN to NC. It's been a running joke since then, bringing home critters from there. But she has this gorgeous buckling in her show herd, white with golden spots, good production lines, who's too close kin to her herd to keep but too nice to eat or wether... She's *giving* him to me cause she wants him to have a good home! I just have to figure out how to get him here from there. Counter to counter I guess...

ETA: The whole point of the above paragraph is, never say never.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

CaliannG said:


> Lessee, if I hook up the big trailer, there will be enough room for everyone. I am way South, so head up through Missouri, pick up Pony and WW, then head to Kansas and see how many bottle babies we can stuff in a pick-up and 16 ft trailer?


My, planning on getting a commercial herd are you?


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

I'm saved!! There was no milking line Nigerians listed!!! bee


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

CaliannG said:


> ~laughs~ My darling, sweet hubby is a Navy veteran of 17 years....and he knows I am an Army vet. If I tried to tell him ya'll MADE me do it, he'd ask if I had suddenly forgotten every hand-to-hand combat technique I ever knew.
> 
> I *might* be able to tell him you and Pony snuck them into the trailer when I wasn't looking and that I didn't realize there were even ANY goats back there until I stopped for gas in Dallas....and of course, by then, it was just too late to turn around.......
> 
> That might work....


Who say they would try physical force? They hypnotized you. Or they shot you with a tranq and when you woke up you were at a gas station in Dallas with a trailer full of goats. They held your coffee hostage and you had no choice but comply.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

CaliannG said:


> Lessee, if I hook up the big trailer, there will be enough room for everyone. I am way South, so head up through Missouri, pick up Pony and WW, then head to Kansas and see how many bottle babies we can stuff in a pick-up and 16 ft trailer?


*ROAD TRIP!*​
Oh, yeah, Animal House will take on a whole new meaning... Can you see us as a sitcom?

"Goat Animal House On The Road!"

More fun than a barrel of monkeys! Follow our wacky crew of Crazy Goat Ladies as they move across the country, sharing goaty goodness with one and all!

Andi, I don't think they're THAT far... And if CaliannG is willing to pick us up... Nick says I need to get out more, anyway. :nanner:


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Oat Bucket Farm said:


> Who say they would try physical force? They hypnotized you. Or they shot you with a tranq and when you woke up you were at a gas station in Dallas with a trailer full of goats. They held your coffee hostage and you had no choice but comply.


BWAhahaha! Acepromazine (Veterinary thorazine). It's not just for breakfast anymore!


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Yeah! Yeah! Yeah! That's it! 

Spring, huh? I can plan for Spring. 

Andi, no one, and I mean NO-ONE, is foolish enough to hold my coffee hostage. LOL I gave up booze. I gave up cigarettes. Caffeine is my last and final drug _*and you can't have it! You will get my coffee when you pry it from my cold, dead, skeletal fingers!*_

But he might believe I was shot up with drugs and left unconscious at a gas station in Dallas with a trailer full of goats.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

Pony said:


> BWAhahaha! Acepromazine (Veterinary thorazine). It's not just for breakfast anymore!


:teehee:
soooooo bad


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

Ah Hellloooo? I am on your way back, sure just forget about me Caliann  You can drop off some bottle kids on your way home. Tell your husband that I told you about a goat kid that you just had to have and some how you again ended up with more than you bargained for. He'll believe it, lol. 
I'll toss in some chicks as well


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

If you guys are out road tripping this spring and have the time, swing by here! We are in MO. just a dozen miles north of the AR/MO border (Mammoth Spring AR /Thayer MO share the state line)....

kidding won't start here at Ages Ago Acres Nubian Farm until mid-march.. we have 15 does bred (haven't drawn blood yet, but everyone has skipped at least one heat, so finger crossed!) 

We used several different bucks... a goodly amount of the does are bred to Journey again, since I loved the babies he sired last year! Journey's dam is a solid black Cream-of-Kansas doe that has several BIS wins, was 3rd place/3rd udder in a HUGE 3 year old class at the nationals in KY a couple years back, his sire was +B Amberwood Jedi's Winter Frost ...I have two My-Enchanted-Acres does (not yet on my website)...who are both bred to him. I'm really excited about these two.. both are BEAUTIFUL girls... I could not have dreamed of nicer doelings when they arrived from Washington State last year.. my never ending thanks to Kim Puzio, for letting me add these two girls to my herd.

Some of the girls are also bred to Cold.. a big older styled buck, a gentle guy with tons of flash & spots... He carries Split-Creek Spinning Top/Goddard Farm & Copper-Hill on his sire's side..dam was my all time favorite doe Charlie (lovely old milky lines..amberwood, briarwood, cold comfort, keinan) All Cold's daughter's so far have reminded me of Charlie.... a couple does (including my Copper-Hill doe, Sunny) are bred to one our homebred jr bucklings.. Hodge.. a big blue yearling (a Journey son out of Stella, a No-Doubt doe)... I'm expecting big bone and longggg ears LOL.

Ruthie, (daughter of Cream-Of-Kansas' BB Jenna) We Ai'd Ruthie with 
+B Kastdemur Full Monty, semen... 
Giada, a big red roan girl with tons of white -who isn't on my way-out-of-date website!! (her sire is a buck from Maine.. Chateau Braint's Giuseppe, a Smooth Operator son, her dam is Longman's Magnolia) Giada was Ai'd with 
CH. *B Kastdemur's Freestyle (EX90 EEE) semen.. 

I'm hoping to force myself to sit down & update the website in the next week or two.. (a task I've been putting off for the last year  I just have a hard time making myself sit here and work on it..so I just keep putting it off LOL) Edith is due to start the kidding ball rolling on March 17th.. Sunny closes things out on April 21st.... 

I can't think of anything more fun (after weeks of sleep-less nights checking on the pregnant ladies, kidding and never ending bottles) then a caravan of crazy goat gals pulling into the driveway.. granted I may shove kids/bottles into your arms and go take a nap!

susie, mo ozarks


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

~laughs~ Well, I'd have to figure drive time from around Sibley area to Ft. Luptin....so far, just heading up to to collect Pony and WW, then back to Longton, then back to Sibley, then back to Texas....is 1780 miles. 

Which, believe it or not, if I want to do this little road trip, DH has already approved it.

However, if I add a side trip to Ft, Luptin on my way back, it comes to 2640 miles. That is an extra 860 miles...not exactly "on the way".

However, it CAN be done. People would just have to offer couches.

Lessee, day one: I drive up to Missouri, and spend the night with either Pony or WW. (I bring my own blankets and pillows...all anyone needs to provide is the couch.)
Day two, we all head down to Longton and pick up as many free baby goats as they have. I mean ALL OF THEM.  We then drive back up to Missouri and divvy up baby goats.  I sleep on a couch again.
Day three, I load up my share of baby goats, after I have fed them all, and head towards Colorado. If I leave at 9 a.m., I should show up there about 9 or 10 p.m., taking in feeding stops for baby goats and myself. Pull into your driveway, Thai, feed baby goats, and head DIRECTLY to your couch.
Day four: head back to Texas, lighter in bottle babies, but probably stealing a goat or five of yours also...., a 20 hour trip, from Colorado....feed babies on the way..... Probably have to get a hotel room for the night...actually WILL have to get a hotel room for the night....

Midday on Day five....get home. I am going to be worn to the nubs by then.

A side trip to Colorado is going to add a couple of days onto my trip for certain. Are you sure you can't meet us in Kansas?


----------



## craftnkids (Sep 6, 2009)

Darn- 15 hours one way! I thought about it, but that also means something like 4 bottle feedings in the car.


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

Hey! I just googled mapped this and I am only 4 hours and 22 minutes south of you!! YAY!! 
Now if I can talk my dh into it........Well, anyway, I want at least two. 
Of course he could shoot me down, but until he actually knows about it.......
Andi in OK


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

andiplus8 said:


> Hey! I just googled mapped this and I am only 4 hours and 22 minutes south of you!! YAY!!
> Now if I can talk my dh into it........Well, anyway, I want at least two.
> Of course he could shoot me down, but until he actually knows about it.......
> Andi in OK


Of course if he doesn't want me to I can always bring up the fact that we are getting ready to travel 4 hours south of us for a big boer buck that is so NOT free!! LOL
Andi in OK


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Susie, you have left out some VERY important information.....

Just how much is a stop at your place going to COST?

~grinz~ My poll closes today, and it looks like I'll be taking my herd the registered Nubian route....and here you come on telling me about how I will be passing right by a herd of Nubians with some lovely bloodlines.....


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Oklahoma Andi, you are VERY welcome to join the Crazy Goat Gal Caravan.

We'll sing "Convoy" the entire way.


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

CaliannG said:


> Oklahoma Andi, you are VERY welcome to join the Crazy Goat Gal Caravan.
> 
> We'll sing "Convoy" the entire way.


:happy: woohoo, count me in!! 
Andi in OK


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I have a guest room, so you needn't bunk on the couch. (It smells like Bud D Dawg, anyway...)

But I may be a little bit out of the way. I'm north of Sibley. Still... 

Hmm... I've been wanting to see Yarrow's goats up close and personal for a while. AND I'm going to be meeting Ozark Jewels to get a buckling in February...

Yarrow, you never did get on that road trip with your sweetheart, did you? And you say that EDITH is kidding this time out?


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Hmmmm, I am beginning to think maybe NOT bringing the truck.

Lessee, I can use the small trailer...super thick layer of straw. At the most, we would be picking up 30 week-old-or-less bottle babies and they do NOT take up a lot of room. And then, there would only be that many for 4 hours....from the time of picking up until the time of getting to Missouri....then Pony and WW take out their goat babies....

So, for the longer trip...say, 10 to 15 baby goats in the trailer? I could use the small trailer for that....

So that instead of taking the truck, I can hook up that trailer to the mini-van, which seats 8 in comfort, has cup holders, etc., etc.

Okay, ladies, as well as couches, everyone chips in $20 in gas. 

ETA: Pony, guest room sounds great. I am a fairly easy keeper...I require a flat spot that is reasonably padded to fall down upon at night, and a sink and shower to inhabit for a 1/2 an hour in the morning. Oh, and access to coffee!


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

Well I got a $20 for ya!! And a couch or floor or even barn stall would suit me just fine! lol
Caliann I am about 7 to 7.5 hours north of you. If you go to Longview and get on hwy 259N til it T's into 59/270 at Hillbilly Junction, OK then take a left and come to Heavener, you'll have me. lol
I can pitch in some drinks and food too.  
I always have to snack on road trips! lol And MO isn't too far from me at all. Of course neither is KS. 
Andi in OK


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Got guest room with soft, cushy padding, shower (with BOTH hot and cold water), and coffee is considered one of the major food groups 'round here. 

And I can do $20 for gas. Is that enough?


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Shotgun!


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

RedSonja said:


> I'm so glad that's so out of my way as to be impossible - well, at least improbable - to take advantage of...


And here I was hoping you planned to make the drive so I could just pitch in on gas! LOL! Oh well~ My two girls give me more milk than I actually need....(like that makes any difference!)

Sonja~ PMing you now about money I owe you


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

CaliannG said:


> Susie, you have left out some VERY important information.....
> 
> Just how much is a stop at your place going to COST?
> 
> ~grinz~ My poll closes today, and it looks like I'll be taking my herd the registered Nubian route....and here you come on telling me about how I will be passing right by a herd of Nubians with some lovely bloodlines.....




LOL... well...***IF*** someone were to decide they wanted to do more then just feed & snuggle with the babies ...(while I nap LOL)... kids from here, would cost more then free.. but not nearly as much as what I could/probably should charge LOL.. (hubby says I am a TERRIBLE business woman, but a really great wife LOL... hence my being *spoiled/kept woman* and no one here, expecting the herd to make a profit each year.. BUT..with that mindset ... I only have to charge what I feel, are prices that most folks would find more then fair..for the bloodlines I have & the over all health/condition of my herd. It's a win/win situation... the goats make me happy, me happy makes hubby happy.. and my buyers don't go broke goat shopping!

for 2011 babies prices will be:
Bottle bucklings (reg. application tattoos /disbudded) $100 - $150
Bottle doelings (reg. application tattoos /disbudded) $150 -$175 
companion bottle wethers.. FREE with the purchase of a doeling or buckling

( I **MAY** charge a bit more for the Ai babies, to help cover my costs. I'm not sure how much yet... We'll have to wait and see what Ruthie & Giada have- and how many I can justify keeping for my greedy little self :baby04: ) 

I'll force myself to work on the website (have tons of new pics taken, just waiting for the website fairy to come do the work for me  ) We'll also being doing our annual herd wide CAE testing before kidding starts. We have always maintained a totally CL free herd.

susie, mo ozarks


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

Pony said:


> I have a guest room, so you needn't bunk on the couch. (It smells like Bud D Dawg, anyway...)
> 
> But I may be a little bit out of the way. I'm north of Sibley. Still...
> 
> ...



Naw...hubby's job kept him out more then we planned.. so instead of running off with him up your way.. I ran off the other direction with my daughter LOL (went to TX for a couple weeks)... hubby & I are heading to AZ & CA for a couple weeks here soon -christmas & new year's- San Diego for the zoo/jingle in the jungle LOL & some whale watching.. then back to the AZ desert for some cave exploring, hanging out with some of his friends in Tombstone for a few days.. then down to Bisbee for a few nights in a ...shiver.. haunted hotel and to watch the New Year's Eve fun.. they have a lantern parade thru the gulch and a circus/fire troupe that will help party in the New Year... BUT... we will still be MONTHS away from having baby goats .. so no goatie tag-alongs on this vaction...

susie, mo ozarks


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Hey let me know the route you plan to take through Kansas and when if you are heading on to Colorado and maybe I can meet up with you all for lunch or something and help bottle feed some baby goats their mid-day meal.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

andiplus8 said:


> Of course if he doesn't want me to I can always bring up the fact that we are getting ready to travel 4 hours south of us for a big boer buck that is so NOT free!! LOL
> Andi in OK


OOOOO you are sooo getting tuff on him !!


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

OH by the way I have a really cool older couch that click it back and presto full size bed (not a hide a bed) AND I have an overstuffed lounge chair click it back and poof you have a twin size bed....


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

I can *either* pick up Andi OR work on going to Colorado (If Thai can find a couch for me. I guess I'll have to promise not to murder her DH or something.  ).

KsHobbit, when is this plethora of babies due to arrive? What we might want to do is time the trip to arrive a day or two after the last doe is due to drop.....and then just relieve you and your friends of every baby ya'll don't want. In fact, pick out every GOAT you don't want.  This year's last years, whatever. 

We can divvy up goats in Missouri. IF Susie is having her kidding going on at or near the same time, we'll head down there with mine and Andi's babies in the trailer. Hmmm, Pony, would you and WW want to take a different vehicle for that leg? That way, after leaving Yarrow's, you and WW can head back north, and Andi and I will continue south....likely with added babies. 

(Lessee, one, maybe two of Susie's doelings, with their free wether companions...)

Then, Andi and I divvy up in Oklahoma ( I might end up crashing on your couch, Andi, on that leg...depending upon how tired I am for driving)....and then I head back to Texas. LOL

Lessee, if it is four of us.....and 15 does are kidding....that means we will each likely end up with 5 or more bottle baby goats....

That is, if KsHobbit would like to hold the entire lot of them for us so we can pick them up in one swell foop.

ETA: Folks, prepare to board with little package mini-chocolate-coated donuts and a small package of strawberry twizzlers. No, I don't eat either one of them, and I find both disgusting, but I am VERY superstitious, and if everyone doesn't have their own package of chocolate covered mini-donuts and strawberry twizzlers, Very Bad Things will happen. 

No, don't ask. It is not something that can be explained. Just humor me.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

DH says we should give this road trip a name. Call it "Goat-stock 2011". Kinda like Woodstock, but much more fun, furry, and cuddly.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

So much for needing TV for entertainment. :rock:


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

What HertFarm? Do you want to join us, or are you wanting us to stop by your place?


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

Caliann you are very welcome to crash here! And don't worry...If I *HAVE* to bring mini chocolate covered donuts and twizzlers I guess I will. As long as your making me then I can't be held responsible for how many I eat......

Andi in OK


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Not only that, Andi, but if you don't eat mine, which for superstitious reasons I HAVE to bring, they will go bad and be wasted.....


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

hmmm I am not much for chocolate covered mini donuts but I LOVE strawberry twizzlers!!


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

If you were going to stop at Susie's, that's only an hour away from me...

I was GOING to buy CannonFarm's really cute Nigie buckling as company for my goats, as when I train with one, the other cries non-stop. But I broke the windshield on my car instead. Then a friend was going to bring me a Nigie over Thanksgiving, but Dryna got hurt and we didn't want to stress her with a new goat, so I decided to wait till spring ...
Now, THIS comes up.

Do you think it was fate?
I'd happily throw in gas money for a buckling with some kind of light or wild color and at least a little ear. Then I'll still end up with 2 cart goats and Dryna can just be a companion for whoever's not working.
And I have a friend who could really use a good Munchie buck for her little herd. Maybe a doeling for a replacement too.

So there's a home for 2 boys (and maybe a girl) if they aren't all spoken for.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

We could all meet up at Susie's after we grab the babies, feed her little one's, let her nap, and then do a Crazy Goat Gal Tea Party.......

As soon as we know when these windfall darlings are going to make their appearance in the world, we'll have a better idea of how to plan all of this.


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

I have no problem going to KS, well I do not like it-boooring- but I can drive there  

Too bad I can't get some babies to Otter  Oh well she will have to wait till I head out to MO, lol. Don't fill up on Nigies I have some for sale and more in the Spring lol. For certain I will have a buckling and a wether kids. 

OMG I want a Yarrow solid colored ear Nubian doeling :Bawling: you MO people are trying to make me broke, lol. 

One question Caliann why would you come here, go there, then come back to CO again? You trying to drag me on the road trip? lol I think we might get arrested on the way for being nutz. 

Yes I have a couch, a futon and a spare bedroom, yes I have gas money and yes I can go to KS. Dang aren't I agreeable today, lol.


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

CaliannG said:


> We could all meet up at Susie's after we grab the babies, feed her little one's, let her nap, and then do a Crazy Goat Gal Tea Party.......
> 
> As soon as we know when these windfall darlings are going to make their appearance in the world, we'll have a better idea of how to plan all of this.


LOL... okay, so I'll drink lots of tea and not really sleep thru the visit hehehe
Here's the kidding schedule ...... sort of confusing at first glance, but the number in front of each doe's name is the order in which she was bred/is due (I also noted what other does are due that same day)... all dates are day 150. 

--DOES BRED TO JOURNEY--

1- Edith due March 17

4- Twyla due March 20 (Lottie also due on March 20)

5- Nite due March 27 (also due same day Smoochie & Tessie) 

7- Smoochie due March 27 (Nite & Tessie also due on March 27)

8- Gimme due April 5 (Ruthie & Giada also due on April 5)

10- Jenna due April 12th (doubtful).. rebred- due Apil 18 

14- Bella due April 18 (Amelia is also due April 18)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
(Does bred to Hodge)

2- Lydia due March 18 

15- Sunny due April 21, back in, repeated due April 27
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
(Does bred to Cold)

3- Lottie due March 20 (Tywla also due on March 20)

6- Carla due March 21

9- Tessie due March 27 ( Smoochie & Nite also on March 27) 

13- Amelia due April 18 (Bella also due on April 18)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ai Does...

11- Ruthie due April 5 ***Full Monty*** (Gimme also do on April 5)

12- Giada due April 5 *** Freestyle**** (Gimme also do on April 5)


susie, mo ozarks


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Nope, Thai, I would have to go there AFTER I went back to Pony's and WW's....and then go to Texas from there. But that is only if Andi didn't go, because I sure as heck could not in conscious add even MORE to the trip.
So you are going to have to drive out to Kansas...or maybe to MO, no matter HOW boring it is, and bring with you all the goats that you'd like to find new homes for. ~nodsnodsnodsnodsnods~

Maybe Audra will meet you and the two of you can carpool to Kansas City? LOL

Perhaps we just ought to call it an HT Crazy Goat Gal Convention.

Otter, what do you think of 3/4 Nigie and 1/4 Nubian as company? Because I am going to have babies in Spring, and I guess it would be silly of me to make the trip North with an empty trailer if, perhaps, there were people with homes that wanted them up there. 

I am going to full-sized stock....so maybe we all ought to find out what we have in Spring-ish and post it up, for delivery/sale/trade/swap at Goat-stock 2011? LOL The last of mine that could POSSIBLY be due will be in February, so I'll be able to post pics of what I have WELL before the road trip.

Bee, you are no longer safe. If Thai gets involved, she has some Nigies of GREAT milking lines....and if I bring up stock, well, my Minis and 3/4 Nigies are of Thai's lines and other good milking lines.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Susie....since I am doing a complete herd change-over, what I am likely to do is send you your asking price and tell you, "Dear-heart, pick me out the very best, in your opinion, of what you are not going to keep for yourself."

This is because I am smart, and although I am completely changing my herd to standard sizes, I AM NOT qualified to judge the quality of Standard Nubians.....I am better off relying on your judgment.

I'd be, "Oh, that one is pretty! Oh, this one is sweet! Spots! Lookit da spots!" LOL


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

ohhhh spots yeeeessss. LOL I am a sucker for spots! and chocolate color, and ohhh the buckskin is way cool too.
Since I am going standard as well methinks CaliannG, you and I are in the same goat boat.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

~laughs~ That doesn't surprise me, WW.... and it is not that I don't LOVE LOVE LOVE my minis and NDs....

It's more that I want a small herd of big girls, and maybe LATER breed minis from MY stock, from scratch? Registered and papered scratch? LOL

At any rate, come Spring, I'll post herd dispersal here also, just before Road-Trip-Through-The-Bible-Belt Goat-stock 2011.  Delivery available North-East Texas, East Oklahoma, West Arkansas, SW, Western, and NW MO and Eastern Kansas. LOL

We might all want to do something like that also.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I've thought of a theme song for this excursion. It was rattling around in my head the other day. You'll all have to help me with the lyrics. 

"I like big goats, and I cannot lie..."


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

CaliannG said:


> Not only that, Andi, but if you don't eat mine, which for superstitious reasons I HAVE to bring, they will go bad and be wasted.....


Well twist my arm then.....

Andi in OK


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Hey, how far is Mountain View from Yarrow's place? We could hook Emily into this, too.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Pony said:


> I've thought of a theme song for this excursion. It was rattling around in my head the other day. You'll all have to help me with the lyrics.
> 
> "I like big goats, and I cannot lie..."


Okay, the next part came to me while I was starting the fire in the bedroom:

"I like big goats, and I cannot lie
You know you dairy people can't deny,
Saanen, LaMancha, or Nu-bee-in,
All make your face bust out in a grin.

Ears short, long, or none at all,
We like our dairy goats wide and tall."


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

I like big goats and I cannot lie
...you crazy ladies can't deny...
That when a doe's top line
rises past your bee-hind
and her udder's so thick and fine
you get *sprung!*
Having too much fun...


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

My does are all three due in March. One doeling will be retained,one is spoken for but all the rest still need homes. My prices aren't high and I will offer discounts for two or more babies. I will be headed to Fort Scott, Kansas at the end of March. So if this takes place about then, I can meet up with people there maybe. In fact if this happens in March, then perhaps someone can transport my buckling from Emily's to Fort Scott for me. Since you all will be close to her when you are at Susie's.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

CaliannG said:


> I like big goats and I cannot lie
> ...you crazy ladies can't deny...
> That when a doe's top line
> rises past your bee-hind
> ...


:hysterical:ound::hysterical:


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

We just need to wait for KsHobbit to post her due dates also, so that we can go into the planning stages and do a final date for Road-Trip-Through-The-Bible-Belt Goat-stock 2011.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

CaliannG said:


> ~laughs~ That doesn't surprise me, WW.... and it is not that I don't LOVE LOVE LOVE my minis and NDs....
> 
> It's more that I want a small herd of big girls, and maybe LATER breed minis from MY stock, from scratch? Registered and papered scratch? LOL
> 
> ...


Perhaps we should start a thread called "Road-Trip-Through-The-Bible-Belt Goat-stock 2011" and see if we can get them to sticky it so people can post which babies they want and what babies they have for sale so everyone can get connected.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

oh yeah speaking of mini's Crystal will be due to kid February with 3/4 nigi 1/4 saanen (hoping for blue eyes) Pawnee shortly after(maybe didn't see the deed done, but she is getting big) with mini nubians and if she is anything like her mother, I might be in trouble. So I might have a few mini's to move around lalala
By the way Love the theme song its perfect!


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

OBF: What a great idea! We'll get a roll going on.

Road-Trip-Through-The-Bible-Belt Goat-Stock 2011

Theme song:

I like big goats and I cannot lie
...you crazy ladies can't deny...
That when a doe's top line
rises past your bee-hind
and her udder's so thick and fine
you get sprung!
Having too much fun... 
--
Cuz you notice that doe was done
Deep in the chest, like a faring
I'm hooked and I can't stop staring
Oh, I need you in my barn as a fixture
I'll take your picture
And share with all my friends 
You're so wide, and tall, and deep
You're the doe I'm gotta keep
Ooh, rump of smooth hair
Your color's got flair
Nubie, Mancha, Alpie, Saanie...you ain't the average Nannie...

I've seen them wheelin'
To hell with hagglin' and dealin'
She's sweet, and set, got it goin like a turbo vette

I'm tired of forum, e-zines
Saying Mini goats are the thing
Take the average Goatie Gal and ask her that, she'll say...
Doe's gotta pack much back

So Ladies (yeah) Ladies (yeah)
Are your goats stacked to the rack? (hell yeah)
Well, dance it, prance it, and be thankful for the fact
Your does have got back...

(U.K. head with a Texas udder...)

I like'em round and big
And when I'm throwin a dig
I just can't help myself
I'm actin like an animal
Now here's my scandal

I wanna get her home
And send to my buck alone...
I aint talkin bout souses
Just that miniature things are made for doll houses...
I wannem real big and think
So find that breed that clicks
Crazy Goat Gals are in trouble
Buy a kid out of Miss Bubbles
So I'm lookin' at websites
Knockin these goats with legs like sprites 
You can have them goats
I'll keep my does like Flo Jo
A word to the big goat breeders
I wanna pay and feed ya
I won't slam or demean ya
But I gotta be straight when I say I wanna BUY
All your does and bucks
Your lines got me awe-struck
Alot of breeders won't like this song
Cuz them jerks breed to sell it, repel it
But I'd rather be responsible
Cuz I'm smart and conscionable
And I'm down to get the milkin' on

So doelings (yeah), doelings (yeah)
Do you wanna race my buck a furlong? (yeah)
Then turn around
Stick it out
Even N.D.'s got to shout
Baby got back

(U.K. head with a Texas Udder)

Yeah Goat Gals
When it comes to does
Fashion ain't got nothin to do with my selection
26 inch maximum height? 
Only if she's laying down....

So your goats are tiny and little
And fit as a fiddle
But a fiddle don't milk a bit, not even a dribble
My milkin' hands don't want none unless you've got teats hun
You can breed for short muzzles and ears
But please don't lose that size-up
Some breeders wanna play that hard role
And tell you that standards ain't gold
So they toss 'em and leave 'em
And I call up quick to retrieve 'em
So the forums says their fat
Well I ain't down with that
Cuz they're "well conditioned", and there ain't no guiltin'
And I'm thinkin bout milkin'
To the tiny does takin' off with shows
You aint it, Miss Goat 
Give me a standard, I can't resist her
Alfalfa and grain didn't miss her
Some insane woman tried to dis
Cuz her goats were on my list
she had game but she chose to dry 'em
And I called up fast to buy 'em
So does if the rumen is round
And you wanna be pampered from your horn buds on down
Dial 1-800-CRAZYGOATGALS and prepare to be grained by the pound
Your does have got back...
My does have got back.....
Little in the hooves but she got much back...


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

:shocked: :shocked:


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow, Caliann! Little bit of time on your hands or just really excited??? LOL

Andi in OK


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

CaliannG said:


> OBF: What a great idea! We'll get a roll going on.
> 
> Road-Trip-Through-The-Bible-Belt Goat-Stock 2011
> 
> ...


That is so cute,LOL. I am so going to have that stuck in my head now.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Great song!



CaliannG said:


> Otter, what do you think of 3/4 Nigie and 1/4 Nubian as company? Because I am going to have babies in Spring, and I guess it would be silly of me to make the trip North with an empty trailer if, perhaps, there were people with homes that wanted them up there.


I think...

I think...

I think you all are enablers LOL.
Actually, with her injury, Dryna is now a companion only. So I'd be looking for a full size one. DD does really want a tiny goat and Thai and crazygoatgal keep after me to get a couple of Nigies to milk. But so far I have a cart-goat-to-be and one who was going to pack or cart but now will always limp. But she's our pet and we love her.

I'd be hoping for something that kind of matches Erik for color.









BTW, how do you guys manage to get such good goat pics without tying them up???
LOL, If I don't tie him up and then try to take a picture the only shots I get look like this -


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Who, us? Enablers? *smiles sweetly and looks angelically innocent*

Otter, those are viscous rumors spread by people who have been talked into taking _just one more goat home_ by us. Pay them NO attention. They are just bitter from the fact that they are wearing burlap sacks due to the fact that they spend all of their money on feed. 

The trick to getting the goats to NOT stick their noses into the camera is.....

...to let them stick their noses into the camera. Seriously, I let them sniff the thing all over. They figure out that it is not a treat...and then figure out that I am, strangely, going to just sit there and watch them instead of giving them treats and lots of scratches, then they go back to grazing, dozing, playing, or whatever they were doing.

But sometimes, it takes a half an hour before they do that. I suggest bringing out the folding chair, something to drink and a comfy pillow along with the camera.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Otter said:


> I think you all are enablers LOL.


The only true "enabler" is the self.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

CaliannG said:


> Who, us? Enablers? *smiles sweetly and looks angelically innocent*
> 
> Otter, those are viscous rumors spread by people who have been talked into taking _just one more goat home_ by us. Pay them NO attention. They are just bitter from the fact that they are wearing burlap sacks due to the fact that they spend all of their money on feed.



That's ok
*Otter smiles sweetly in turn*
I lost that buff-barred roo I had, but now I've got some breeding stock and advice from a fellow who specializes in the color. I'll be test-mating/hatching all winter and by spring I should have some lovely buff-barred birds. Too many to keep really...
Some of them will need homes...

:cowboy: I remember


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

My dear Otter, you are an evil, evil woman. I like that in my friends.

I hope KsHobbit signs on pretty soon, I'd LOVE to get some plans firmed up by knowing if/when we can come get ALL of her bottle babies in Spring....


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

Well now if we are throwing different animals in the mix I may bring around a couple of katahdin sheep if anyone on the route wants them. 
I could throw in some chickens and pigs but the goats may not be very happy about that, not to mention Caliann... 

Andi in OK


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

What kind of pigs? How many and what age? You may not have to worry about the route...you could save me from having to hit the sale barn for weaners....

And if anyone has a feeder calf or two.....


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Oh, and if anyone wanted them, I have a BOATLOAD of White Silkies and Americanas, all of which will be laying by Spring. I can even do some spring hatching ahead of time for the trip if anyone wants babies.


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

CaliannG said:


> Oh, and if anyone wanted them, I have a BOATLOAD of White Silkies and Americanas, all of which will be laying by Spring. I can even do some spring hatching ahead of time for the trip if anyone wants babies.


 Americaunas PLEASE!!
Anybody want Cochin bantams? My 8yr old son has made them his life's work. lol
He is incubating some right now. We had to steal a nest full from a little cochin hen that WILL NOT stop nesting. It is too cold out there for baby birdies.
We only have 3 cochin hens left; the others died defending their chicks from skunks and possums. 
But my boy is raising some up and they will be around 5-7 months old when we go if anyone is interested. Oh and the roo is a frizzle cochin bantam! 

And the pigs are a landrace/duroc cross. She *may* be bred.....We hope! We will know in about 3 more months! That would put her babies being weaned about the time we plan on doing this crazy animal train!

Andi in OK


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Wheaten or Silver-laced Americanas? Most of what I have are Wheatens, as that is the standard color for show Americanas, but I have been breeding some pretty black/white/gray laced ones that I call "Silver Laced" because the colors make them look silvery.

I am ONLY keeping the silver laced for my own purposes. But, I will happily hold back the wheatens for you and you can certainly have silver-laced if you want them too. How many and what ages? Come Spring, what I will have available:

Year and a half olds, fully mature layers.
8 month olds, just started laying
As many babies as you'd like me to hatch out for you. No color guarantees on hatched chicks, and will be straight run.


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

CaliannG said:


> Wheaten or Silver-laced Americanas? Most of what I have are Wheatens, as that is the standard color for show Americanas, but I have been breeding some pretty black/white/gray laced ones that I call "Silver Laced" because the colors make them look silvery.
> 
> I am ONLY keeping the silver laced for my own purposes. But, I will happily hold back the wheatens for you and you can certainly have silver-laced if you want them too. How many and what ages? Come Spring, what I will have available:
> 
> ...


We'll take whatever you have the most of and we don't need show quality. Just layers. lol
I would like around 10 of them if possible even if you have to hatch some for us. Last year when my hubby got laid off I had nearly 120 chickens. I now have 32 and 6 of them are roos that need to go.....can we say freezer buddies????
So now I am building back up. Same with the goat herd. Sold all my full size milkers when dh got laid off. Sold our sow and all of our rabbits. Actually out of all our animals we only had two goats left out there and that was because they didn't sell. And we had a handful of chickens, maybe 12. So we are still rebuilding since he got another job last NOV. Takes a lot longer to rebuild than it does to sell out. sigh.....

Andi in OK


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

I think we scared Kshobbit off, she hasnt posted for a bit.

Oh I might take some americana's I have such a mix of chickens here, but you all probable don't want any of my hatches they are all mixed up right now. Am waiting patiently to play "who's your momma and poppa" with the 4 that just hatched out.


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

wintrrwolf said:


> I think we scared Kshobbit off, she hasnt posted for a bit.
> 
> Oh I might take some americana's I have such a mix of chickens here, but you all probable don't want any of my hatches they are all mixed up right now. Am waiting patiently to play "who's your momma and poppa" with the 4 that just hatched out.


LOL, we let all our chickens (sizes and breeds) run around together and hatch out all kinds of great chickens. 
We have a whole lot of cochin bantam crosses in the incubator right now. I know those are her eggs, but I don't have a clue which of the 6 roos got her for each egg. :shrug:
When I get ready for full blood cochin babies I just take my little hens and my little frizzle roo and stick them in an area together and then have pretty little full bloods.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

I am hoping KsHobbit posts soon.

Once we know what is going on, ww, I'll post everything I plan on getting rid of one way or another. I have Silkies available as well as Americana. Those are the only things I hatch out right now.

I have some crosses I am *keeping*.  I call them "Soochies", they are Silky/Cochin crosses and are black with gold lacing and lapels. Gorgeous birds...but I want to stabilize that cross, so I am not selling even one of them.


----------



## barelahh (Apr 13, 2007)

I sent a pm. I need me some goats  I'm over in piedmont


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

We looked at land just outside of Piedmont last year, its pretty over that way. We would have bought the land but when I called the county, they said some campany owned it and there was no mention anywhere on their records of the man's name. When I brought it up, he said it was his company but I passed on it. It was a shame,it was beautiful property and the price was right, but I can't afford to get took.


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

barelahh do you know what killed most/all of your goats? As much as I like to "enable" others to get goats if it was cocci or CL it is still living at your place and bringing in young babies who are not as strong as older ones might not be a good idea as they will also catch whatever it is.


----------



## barelahh (Apr 13, 2007)

thaiblue12 said:


> barelahh do you know what killed most/all of your goats? As much as I like to "enable" others to get goats if it was cocci or CL it is still living at your place and bringing in young babies who are not as strong as older ones might not be a good idea as they will also catch whatever it is.


It was the winter. The cold was just too much and from what i could tell is they got pneumonia. And Coyotes got 3 of mine, barbed wire got one, and My Angora buck just died from old age. he was around 12 or so.


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

Sounds like you need a good guardian, a donkey, llama or an LGD. Once coyotes know you have easy food the nasty buggers keep coming back. I had a kid once who kept yelling the day she was born anytime her mom took a step away and I swore she was calling all the coyotes for 5 miles around, but I do have LGD who keep them away.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Anyone hear anymore about the due dates and such?


----------



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

I am afraid the due dates will be scattered but I have not been able to talk to Diana so will try harder. she works a lot!


----------



## barelahh (Apr 13, 2007)

thaiblue12 said:


> Sounds like you need a good guardian, a donkey, llama or an LGD. Once coyotes know you have easy food the nasty buggers keep coming back. I had a kid once who kept yelling the day she was born anytime her mom took a step away and I swore she was calling all the coyotes for 5 miles around, but I do have LGD who keep them away.


had a llama and dam thing killed goats. I couldn't figure out what was killing them til it was too late. i'll never have one of them things again thats for sure. When i here them I go out and shoot my 22. Tends to run em off now.


----------



## Guest123 (Oct 10, 2006)

If I were you I would not get anymore goats until you can protect what you have. It sounds like you have issues with proper shelter if goats are dying from cold. Also, predators are not going to go away unless you take steps to solve this problem.


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

treasureacres said:


> If I were you I would not get anymore goats until you can protect what you have. It sounds like you have issues with proper shelter if goats are dying from cold. Also, predators are not going to go away unless you take steps to solve this problem.


I will speak up on Barelahh's behalf here. I live not too far from him. He has sheds and what not. About as much shelter as anyone else around here. But he was not the only one that lost goats last winter. Quite a few people around here did. I don't really know why. Most people think it was from the cold. Could have been. We lost a lot of bees last winter, he and a bunch of other people lost goats and some ranchers were losing cows. It was bitterly cold with winds that just wouldn't stop and was more than most outdoor critters could take. His place is fine and he's done well with the goats he had. A lot of them were very old goats. Well past their prime.


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

6e said:


> I will speak up on Barelahh's behalf here.


Thank you for doing this. Although I do not know him I felt he was being treated a bit too harshly. I won't say what all was on my mind because I want to keep the peace, but come on ppl....


----------



## Guest123 (Oct 10, 2006)

After re-reading my post I apologize if it sounded like I was judging. I simply meant that from what I read there were several deaths that were questionable. A few years ago I kept losing chickens to predators so I did not get more until I took some steps to "hopefully" protect them. After a lot of researching I built pens around my coop for our mini donkeys, we have not suffered one loss since. I also re-inforced all of the fencing with in the coop. But for over a year I did not buy chickens, which is hard for me, until I had a plan in place.


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

treasureacres said:


> After re-reading my post I apologize if it sounded like I was judging. I simply meant that from what I read there were several deaths that were questionable. A few years ago I kept losing chickens to predators so I did not get more until I took some steps to "hopefully" protect them. After a lot of researching I built pens around my coop for our mini donkeys, we have not suffered one loss since. I also re-inforced all of the fencing with in the coop. But for over a year I did not buy chickens, which is hard for me, until I had a plan in place.


He actually has pretty good fences. Better than most. But there isn't much that will keep a coyote out if they really want in. He actually takes very good care of his critters, but he was hit with a really bad string of bad luck. It seemed to happen to a lot of people around here last year. It can happen to the best of us. It's just one of those things.


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

andiplus8 said:


> Thank you for doing this. Although I do not know him I felt he was being treated a bit too harshly. I won't say what all was on my mind because I want to keep the peace, but come on ppl....


Thanks.  Just seemed he was getting hit pretty hard and no one really knows the circumstances and I know he was getting a tad frustrated. Just being a friend.


----------



## barelahh (Apr 13, 2007)

6e is right, last winter was a bad one. Folks that had goats for years, lost most of their herd last year. I can only guess as to the cause, pneumonia, ect. And she is also right my goats were older, now the ones i have are only 3 years old. 

I don't plan on trying to live up to everyone elses expectations as it is impossible for one to do. I take care of my critters and do the best that i can do with them. The rest is up to God to handle.


----------



## barelahh (Apr 13, 2007)

BTW this is why i rarely come on here much anymore. You get slammed when you say anything. See it still hasn't changed one bit.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Back to more fun and important things....I want to go on this road trip!!!!!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

barelahh said:


> BTW this is why i rarely come on here much anymore. You get slammed when you say anything. See it still hasn't changed one bit.


Well, yeah, it has.

You got an apology. And folks have stood up for and by you.

We all have off days, and let's face it, this medium is kind of "flat" - it lacks nuance, and subtlety is really hard to convey at times.

I know you're feeling hurt, and that's understandable. But really, folks don't get slammed EVERY time we say something.

Just every other time. :buds:


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

SOooooooooooooo....

Looks like we're still waiting on dates from the OP.

I'm ready for this road trip. I wonder if Nick will milk...


----------



## barelahh (Apr 13, 2007)

Yes your right pony. I appologize. I didn't realize that treasureacres appologized. My fault for not going back to read it all. I take good care of my critters and it really devestated me when i lost so many last winter. 

At any rate, i still would like to get some lamanchas if available or even alpine goaties.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

LaManchas are great aren't they  If for some reason you are need more than you can get through this free deal, we will have Mancha babies in March. If you don't mind crosses, one of our does is half Mancha half Nubian and she is bred to my purebred Mancha buck and we have her kids priced very reasonable.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

barelahh said:


> Yes your right pony. I appologize. I didn't realize that treasureacres appologized. My fault for not going back to read it all. I take good care of my critters and it really devestated me when i lost so many last winter.
> 
> At any rate, i still would like to get some lamanchas if available or even alpine goaties.


No apology needed. Like I said, we all have our days. 

It must have been absolutely horrendous to lose so many animals. Hope you never ever have to go through something like that again!


----------



## barelahh (Apr 13, 2007)

Oat Bucket Farm said:


> LaManchas are great aren't they  If for some reason you are need more than you can get through this free deal, we will have Mancha babies in March. If you don't mind crosses, one of our does is half Mancha half Nubian and she is bred to my purebred Mancha buck and we have her kids priced very reasonable.


I have had lamanchas, alpines, toggenburg i think, and oberhasli, (forgive the spelling)  but of all those that i have milked, the lamanchas were the only ones that didn't get that funny taste. 

I love nubians but they are so slow in maturing. I did have opportunity to get a couple but the person that had them had problems with the doe. She could clear any fence you put up. :O don't need a fence jumper here in town. Had one that would get out and i had one neighbor that called the law on me, cussed me, drove her dang 4 wheeler through my yard chasing my goat with the thing. I set up bee hives right there now so the next time she decides to drive through my yard, hopefully my girls will correct her errant ways!


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

LOL, we are in town too but we can't have bee hives here. If we could, I would have them. Would love to have my own honey. She is part Nubian but you would never know it just to look at her. She looks and acts like a LaMancha with only a slight roman cast to her nose.


----------



## Baer Creek (Jul 10, 2007)

All I have ever had was Nigerians. One of these days I'll have to get a "regular" goat to see how the other half lives.


----------



## barelahh (Apr 13, 2007)

Baer Creek said:


> All I have ever had was Nigerians. One of these days I'll have to get a "regular" goat to see how the other half lives.


I used to have one, but he died last year, not sure but i think it was old age. He was a buck. Fat as could be LOL, i loved the little guy. Rescued his furry butt once when a hay bale fell over on top of him. They had eaten the roll down to about 1/4 thickness and eaten out the center and it just plopped over on him one day. Didn't see him and went looking for him and eventually heard him fussing from under the hay. lifted it up and that goat hauled butt out from under it.


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

barelahh I do not know if you have chickens or how far you are from andiplus8 but she has a LGD mix that might keep the coyotes away from your place  for a very reasonable $50. Yes I enable in all ways, aside from goats lol. I would never have a llama again either. Dang thing is suppose to keep the predators away not help them!


----------



## barelahh (Apr 13, 2007)

thaiblue12 said:


> barelahh I do not know if you have chickens or how far you are from andiplus8 but she has a LGD mix that might keep the coyotes away from your place  for a very reasonable $50. Yes I enable in all ways, aside from goats lol. I would never have a llama again either. Dang thing is suppose to keep the predators away not help them!


well right now, the 22 is keeping them at bay. I hear them and go out and shoot a couple rounds They take off then. 

The goaties have what i call the bunker to go in. It is a storm shelter that is in my pasture. It works LOL. warmer for them in winter too since its half underground.

Hunters ought to be killing coyotes soon. Need to thin them down.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

barelahh said:


> I used to have one, but he died last year, not sure but i think it was old age. He was a buck. Fat as could be LOL, i loved the little guy. Rescued his furry butt once when a hay bale fell over on top of him. They had eaten the roll down to about 1/4 thickness and eaten out the center and it just plopped over on him one day. Didn't see him and went looking for him and eventually heard him fussing from under the hay. lifted it up and that goat hauled butt out from under it.


We had this happen about 5 years ago. Very sad. I warn everyone I know that has goats the danger of round bales. So sorry you had it happen too.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

I sent a pm, Im thinking this is going to fall in lines of Ozarks kiddings and if it does, I would be glad to come get what ever isnt spoken for.


----------



## desertshi (Jul 23, 2008)

Man! I wish you were closer to the border!! I am thinking about trying to import good quality stock into Mexico to our ranch soon. The dollar prices are deterring me though! LOL. Quality is usually expensive, but it's that much more expensive for me because we earn in pesos! lol.


----------



## barelahh (Apr 13, 2007)

Our Little Farm said:


> We had this happen about 5 years ago. Very sad. I warn everyone I know that has goats the danger of round bales. So sorry you had it happen too.


well now i toss the bales over when they get half eaten. That way no one gets pinned.


----------



## LaManchaPaul (May 21, 2008)

LaMancha????? Oh, suddenly Kansas doesn't sound THAT far away! :shocked:


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

Well Paul if you make it out to KS you should know that I will be bringing cute Nigies and maybe Mini Nubians babies. While not free I can give you a group discount lol  

Oh come on barelahh a dog is much more fun that shooting a .22 and this way you do not have to run outside all the time. Plus coyotes dont always yell and it is a really good deal for a dog that is vetted/spayed and etc. You know you want a nice doggie  I need a swinging watch smilie, lol


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

thaiblue12 said:


> Well Paul if you make it out to KS you should know that I will be bringing cute Nigies and maybe Mini Nubians babies. While not free I can give you a group discount lol
> 
> Oh come on barelahh a dog is much more fun that shooting a .22 and this way you do not have to run outside all the time. Plus coyotes dont always yell and it is a really good deal for a dog that is vetted/spayed and etc. You know you want a nice doggie  I need a swing watch smilie, lol


gee Thai I need to hire you for my pr rep. lol I have some other stuff I need sold...... :gaptooth:


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

LaManchaPaul said:


> LaMancha????? Oh, suddenly Kansas doesn't sound THAT far away! :shocked:


and when we could share the trip:dance:


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

thaiblue12 said:


> Well Paul if you make it out to KS you should know that I will be bringing cute Nigies and maybe Mini Nubians babies. While not free I can give you a group discount lol
> 
> Oh come on barelahh a dog is much more fun that shooting a .22 and this way you do not have to run outside all the time. Plus coyotes dont always yell and it is a really good deal for a dog that is vetted/spayed and etc. You know you want a nice doggie  I need a swing watch smilie, lol


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

Oat Bucket Farm said:


>


LoL I love it


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

Perfect!!

Well now that I am looking for a job not sure if where ever I end up at will allow me the time off, I am hopeful...cause I really still want to meet you all!!


----------



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

To bring everyone up to date. No-one so far wants to take all the kids at birth to 2 days old. So, the does will start kidding from the middle of January to the middle to end of February then start kidding again in April.
I will announce every time I get the kids or as soon as I know some are coming. You will pm or text when you will pick up the kids.. They must be picked up asap to be free. If I have to feed them I will just keep them. I can not predict the sex of the kids. I can tell you that my bucks throws flashy kids so they should be pretty and he should improve any udder. He is also a big boy and his wethered kids are big and meaty.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Hmmmm.....with such stretched out kidding dates, I don't see how we could take all the kids at birth-2 days old. I could POSSIBLY make two trips up there...one at the end of Feb. and one when you last doe kidded in March....but that would mean that some of the kids would be close to 2 months old when I got there the first time...and a several weeks old the second time.


Goat Stock Ladies, what do you think?


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

Yikes, that's really stretched out. I really don't know yet. I mean, how many are gonna kid in Jan? How many in Feb? Is it gonna be worth it to drive all the way up there in Feb and there only be three or four kids because there were some born in Jan and we couldn't get to them in time? I don't know.......


----------



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

I understand the problems. My friend breeds the goats to match her ewes lambing time. It is one of the reasons it is so hard to get anyone to take the kids. If I feed them for a week, disbudd and band them, I have money invested and I can not afford to do that for 15 to 20+ kids. If you can come over in 5 or less days I will give you the kids free. I really do not want to have to take care of that many babies. If you need them disbudded and/or banded I will do that too. 
I sold 4 wethers at the local Christmas/holidays goat sale and got top dollar for them even tho there were lots and lots of Boer goats there too. That is keeping them for 10-11 months but I had good pasture. I am going to do that again this year. Crusader is a big tall buck and sweet as pie.
I have 4 yearling grade does from last year kids and 3 registered does to breed to Crusader. I have one wether we will butcher in January and turn into goat burger. yummy.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

Hmmm am I the closest person to you KShobbit?


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

I think you are, ww...from all of us.

I certainly do not need anyone disbudded/dehorned or banded. I can do that myself whether they are 2 days or 2 months.

However, while I understand the breeding for lambing times....couldn't she have bred her ewes a little more all together? *grins* I am joking, of course.


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

Well I'm game to go anytime Caliann pulls up and hollers for me to hurry up!! I can disbud and band mine too. Actually I hate disbudding. If it needs doing I go to the vet. My vet charges about $4. I have the disbudder I just hate doing it. LOL

And I am only 4hrs away. I don't know how far anyone else is.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

~laughs~ *Honk,honk!* Dang nabbit, Andi, I called you from Dallas! Are ya gonna take all day? LOL


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

CaliannG said:


> ~laughs~ *Honk,honk!* Dang nabbit, Andi, I called you from Dallas! Are ya gonna take all day? LOL


:rotfl:
Actually I'm so excited about it I may be waiting in the road from the time you call from Dallas!! LOL


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

If I had room I would take them and hold them for you. Unfortunately there is no way for me to take in them in.


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

I have room to hold the Jan/Feb kids. Isn't someone's husband a trucker? Maybe he can pick them up and I can meet him somewhere right off the road so he would not have to go out of his way. Then when the next kids come I can load these kids up and drive them back to KS 

It would cost you the cost of milk, I use whole milk from the grocery store runs about $2 a gallon and if you want them disbudded my guy does it for $5 a head. Banding if you wanted that done I can do for free. I do have a burdizzo as well but I am not good at it 

Caliann you do not want to disbud 2 month olds, earlier the better. I had a 17 day old done and it was hard on him since he had 1/4 to 1/2 inch buds and I really had to plug my ears for that one! By a week old I get it done now and it is much easier on them, not on me but on them


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

Oh, I wish this was closer to NC. 

Threads like this should be carried on in private.(joking!)  LOL! 

I have never heard of people nursing lambs on goats, that's interesting.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Oh, Thai, at 2 months I'd de-horn them. That's why I said "disbud/dehorn."

I don't know if having someone keep them for two months is ideal. Lessee, cost of milk per kid per day times 60 days? (Feb.-April) Equals how much in cost per kid?

And wolffeathers...it's hard to hold PM convos like this between 10-12 people...but you are welcome to hope in your vehicle and drive west!

"Go west, young man, go west!" -- quote from movie.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

CaliannG said:


> And wolffeathers...it's hard to hold PM convos like this between 10-12 people...but you are welcome to hope in your vehicle and drive west!
> 
> "Go west, young man, go west!" -- quote from movie.


LMAO! Road trip, I'm sure hubby would love it. Oh I'd be in so much trouble, because I have serious trouble saying no to about anything feathered or furred. I'd be driving down the road in a blue ford explorer with a bottle baby in my lap, petting and cooing all the way. Baby goats are an exceptional weakness of mine 

I know it would be near impossible to arrange such a large trip via PM. I was simply playing and being envious! The suggestion had no seriousness(?) to it at all, sorry if it came off any different. :grin:


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

Eww to dehorning, just burn them and be done with it. I hate the whole process which is why I like 10 seconds and over. Not weeks of bands and knocking them off and blood, maybe flies and etc. I remember someone on here said their goats did not do well with it and never trusted them again after being de-horned. Which is why Pixie the idiot still has hers. Every time she is in heat her head is stuck in the buck pen. So for 3 days a month I force her to wear pvc..grr! 
After they are burned I tell them I am sorry, blow on their little heads, spray them with Furall hug them and put them back into my car, lol. I know I am tramatized by the entire experience. 

Hmm I know in the past it has cost me less $50 to bottle feed a kid for 2 months. It would just be the cost of the milk, they do not eat much of the rest and I have tons of free time  lol But I can handle it if we can get them close enough to me. I have an empty 10x10 shed right now that can house kids.

OR......
The people closest get theirs first Jan/Feb and the rest of us wait till the next wave/batch. Like Pony and those closer to KS get theirs in Jan/Feb and we wait till the Spring. It might mean you meet less people Caliann but it might work out that way as well. Plus I want a Yarrow soild colored ear baby so I can wait till the Spring


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

The dairy folk charge two dollars more a day to feed a calf after three days, maybe instead of free we could go cheap?
Id have to get 10 or more kids to make it worth the cost of fuel or make it a duel trip when I go pick up whatever Im getting from Emily


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm in north east OK and I think only about an hour or two away. I'd sure love to get a couple of them anyway. I've bee!n figuring out how to build a pen in the basement, cuz it's cold in Jan and Feb. What do you feed them? Store bought milk or powered millk?
P.J.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

:rotfl:
love Thai's OR..... since I was "thinking" about maybe making a trip or two to gather the little buggers up, BUT I have both Crystal and Pawnee due right around 2/11/10 AND am not sure if I will still be "here" myself. So can't give a definite until I get a J.O.B. May have one my DD says I am a shoe in for it and that they would be stupid not to hire me, will find out hopefully Dec 27th never guess what company... 

Of course if I am able to do this ...Pony and I get first crack cause ya darn well bet Ima calling her up and telling her to come get some bottle babies ASAP!!
OH I don't have a dehorner, but I do have a bander, but I don't band mine until at least 2 months anyway. Hmmm right now I have half of a freezer with goats milk, or can do dead milk from the store ....
Would have to get a multi- nurser...(making lists in my head)


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Actually,. Thai, that sounds like a much better idea.

Susie has reserved babies for me, but they aren't going to be born until March/April, so if I drove up there in Jan/Feb, it would mean I'd have to definitely make two trips.

Andi, how are you feeling about a March pick-up? Or would you like to carpool with copperhead for Jab./Feb.?


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

Canon I do not think there will be 10 or more available during the second wave of kidding. That is when Caliann, me and the others planned on doing the whole Goat Stock meet and greet, get kids, swap chickens etc. There is 15 or more spoken for during that time. 

Wintrr you will be getting that job!  

Cool Caliann I want a solid colored ear doeling from Susie, so you can grab her for me  Hopefully she takes paypal :grin: Like I need another big Nubian ! Nibbles the Nubian I hope hope hope is pregnant this time from the tiny Nigie buck, (he threw his head back finally!) and she has not been up near the buck pen yelling her head off.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Well, since Wolf-Andi and Pony will likely be doing the Jan.-Feb Run, that means I don't need to head to Kansas City first......

...so that means, pick up Okie-Andi ~smiles~, then I could head to Susie's, then to KsHobbits. If I do it that way, I can pick up your doeling for you. 

We have a LOT of logistics to plan before then! Oh, and figure out what you and Minelson are doing. :biggrin:


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

Minelson does not want the Princess Flossie to get knocked up lol. Or too many more goats since she makes them pets. 

Hmm we have to figure out which direction you are going since Otter is near Susie. I volunteer to be buck heavy and give her two  

I might and again I stress *might* be going to MO if my son's Boot Camp graduation falls during the planning. We'll see since the Army likes to run you around like an idiot till you finally get on the plane to go. He is suppose to go next month but we'll see.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

sounds like yall have it all figured out, have fun


----------



## Cheribelle (Jul 23, 2007)

You guys are making my head spin!


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

I don't know nuthin except to get in the van when Caliann gets here. My job is easy.


----------



## pygmybabies (Apr 24, 2010)

I want some of the babies too! I live down the street from WW, I am sure I can help out somehow...lol maybe fix a dinner for everyone.


----------



## lynnabyrd (Oct 15, 2007)

I just wanted to say

NO FAIR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


from over here in cold snowy Oregon.

want. new. goaties.

<pout>

I gotta wait till spring...

Have fun!! :thumb:


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

I hate to say but it looks like I am moving. I have been lucky to find a place that will let me keep most of my horses, goats, chickens, rabbits,dogs and cats. But I wont be able to take anymore in. If all goes well I will be moving at the end of this month.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Is there a way to get my Ozark Jewels buckling on the Goat Stock train to Kansas? He is due to be either born in March or born in April depending on which doe has him.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

OBF, I'll be meeting up with Emily sometime after Lark kids (if she throws a buckling). If no buckling from her, then it will be another week or so to wait for a buckling from (I think) Mulberry? 

I'm in NW MO, so if you want, we can work something out. 

Also, delivering Meat Mutt Rabbits to Emily. If anyone's looking for some, contact me, and we'll set something up.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

wintrrwolf said:


> :rotfl:
> love Thai's OR..... since I was "thinking" about maybe making a trip or two to gather the little buggers up, BUT I have both Crystal and Pawnee due right around 2/11/10 AND am not sure if I will still be "here" myself. So can't give a definite until I get a J.O.B. May have one my DD says I am a shoe in for it and that they would be stupid not to hire me, will find out hopefully Dec 27th never guess what company...
> 
> Of course if I am able to do this ...Pony and I get first crack cause ya darn well bet Ima calling her up and telling her to come get some bottle babies ASAP!!
> ...


Okay, what's going on? SOmehow, I wasn't getting messages from this thread, and I am totally confused.

WW, where are you moving? Closer, further, are you still going to be in MO? And did you find a new gig?


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Pony said:


> OBF, I'll be meeting up with Emily sometime after Lark kids (if she throws a buckling). If no buckling from her, then it will be another week or so to wait for a buckling from (I think) Mulberry?
> 
> I'm in NW MO, so if you want, we can work something out.
> 
> Also, delivering Meat Mutt Rabbits to Emily. If anyone's looking for some, contact me, and we'll set something up.


You are going in Jan/Feb though right? The buckling won't be born until March/April. Of course I will be going to Fort Scott,Kansas right on the Kansas/Missouri border at the end of March begining of April. So if you will be going to get your kid from Emily about that time then maybe we can meet up there or in Nevada.


----------



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

I need to go to Flippin, Arkansas in March to pick up a doeling. It is a long drive too. I would appreciate any suggestions. I am thinking about the guy who travels around the country picking up and delivering goats. Maybe he could get my doeling for me.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

Pony said:


> Okay, what's going on? SOmehow, I wasn't getting messages from this thread, and I am totally confused.
> 
> WW, where are you moving? Closer, further, are you still going to be in MO? And did you find a new gig?


I will be moving (last week of this month) near Columbia, MO. Actually between columbia and jefferson city. I need CaliannG to make lists for me LOL 
rent a uhaul, rent a livestock trailer, tear down cattle panels, pack this and that, enroll daughter in new school, uggg my head is going to explode...


----------



## pygmybabies (Apr 24, 2010)

Maybe you can rent a divided livestock trailer and put the animals on one side and the cattle panels etc on the other side. I am going to hate not having you close to share goat and chicken stuff with!!!


----------



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

My sheep raising friend told me she had 22 ewes to lamb in the next week.. That translates to bottle kids coming very soon. I will post when ever they are available. If someone wants them they need to PM me and we will figure something out. I am sorry that the convoy with all the trade critters won't happen but we can still give some of this a try. I do have 2 Partridge cochin Banty roosters for free and will have some fertile eggs from the Cochins and the Welsummers too. I have a need of one or two doe rabbits as well as one of my does turned out to be a huge buck!! 
Things will start going crazy here in a few days!!!


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

The goat train is still on but Caliann, Andi and I? will make the trip for the second wave of kids due March/April. 

My suggestion was that either I pick up this ton of kids coming now and bottle them and start delivery them in March/April with the second wave------------- OR------------ the ones who wanted goats closer to you pick up these and the rest of us farther away make the trip for the second kids. That one appeals to me more lol. 

I am not sure about AK or where your doeling is at. We need to come up with a good system and plan, this is becoming confusing. OBF if he is born and ready and near Yarrow he probably could get on the train  

We need a list of who is going where/when/bringing/buying/picking up and etc. Then it can all be settled and no unknowns. I like order even if I cause disorder


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm not going to be able to drive and don't want any bottle babies but I'm willing to help out. If the travelers are coming through Alabama I can volunteer a free meal and a place to stop over and sleep a few miles off mile marker 322 on the 65.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

I don't know if it helps anyone, but if anyone can get them to within an hour's drive of me (my car is spazzing and that's as far as I trust it) I can foster and bottle feed any number of kids till others can come get them. I've got plenty of milk, am home full time and have 2 little girls who would be delighted. I should be able to arrange disbudding too.
I've only got 2 goats on the property (from a clean tested herd) and it would be easy to keep bottle babies separate from them anyway, so no worries about them being exposed to anything here.


----------



## Harmony Goats (Nov 27, 2008)

kshobbit, if someone from your area is going to emily's or susie's end of march or april, your doeling might be able to hitch a ride back with them. I should be able to get her near Emily's or Susie's


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

thaiblue12 said:


> OBF if he is born and ready and near Yarrow he probably could get on the train


Emily is not far to the west of Yarrow. In fact, I think that the train will go right past Emily.


----------



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

I plan on posting when bottle kids are available. Anyone who wants to pick them up can contact me. Weather and roads permitting I am willing to carry the little darlings part way. If you all want to wait for the later kids that will be fine too.
Oh thanks to everyone and if I can get my little doe baby in Arkansas on the goat train that would be wonderful!


----------



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

Well the sheep are lambing but no kids due until around the first of February. My sheep friend confessed she messed up on the breeding time. So, no kids until next month. Not sure what she is going to do about the lambs whose dams have no milk or udders.


----------



## chicamarun (Dec 26, 2006)

Oh come on - don't you guys want to come up to VA? I'd take a BUNCH of lambs and goats!!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Oat Bucket Farm said:


> You are going in Jan/Feb though right? The buckling won't be born until March/April. Of course I will be going to Fort Scott,Kansas right on the Kansas/Missouri border at the end of March begining of April. So if you will be going to get your kid from Emily about that time then maybe we can meet up there or in Nevada.


It's up in the air right now as to when I'll be going to meet Emily. Trub is due on 2/12 (her daughter is due the day before!) Lark is due (IIRC) the week before. 

If your buckling has arrived and is at least a week old by the time I meet up with Emily, I'll be happy to take him, too, and hang on to him for a couple of weeks until you can get him.


----------



## libbypayne8 (Sep 17, 2008)

Wish you guys were coming through northern NM or southern CO I would love to meet you guys and get a couple babies. Oh well, I guess I have to wait for mine to kid in may!


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Pony said:


> It's up in the air right now as to when I'll be going to meet Emily. Trub is due on 2/12 (her daughter is due the day before!) Lark is due (IIRC) the week before.
> 
> If your buckling has arrived and is at least a week old by the time I meet up with Emily, I'll be happy to take him, too, and hang on to him for a couple of weeks until you can get him.


Okay cool, just let me know


----------



## sbanks (Dec 19, 2010)

I'll take a sheep or 2 here in my part of Oklahoma


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

wintrrwolf said:


> I will be moving (last week of this month) near Columbia, MO. Actually between columbia and jefferson city. I need CaliannG to make lists for me LOL
> rent a uhaul, rent a livestock trailer, tear down cattle panels, pack this and that, enroll daughter in new school, uggg my head is going to explode...


WHAT?

How about an UPDATE or something?

Did you get the new job? How are things?

WHEN IS OUR GIRL GOING TO KID???
(I had to throw in SOMETHING about goats... )
:hijacked:


----------



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

One buck kid here. Sheep lady keeping the doe. He is pretty broken coated, spotted white with brown and black, long legged like his sire his dam is an alpine. I have some pictures but have never downloaded to this forum. Update on how many does to kid the number is down to 11 bred does as she kept back 8 yearlings. She is also keeping the doe kids from 3 of the 11 does. Several of the does look like they will kid soon. If anyone wants this kid please let me know asap. thanks


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Sent you a pm with my email addy,Hobbit. If you email the pics to me, I will be happy to post them for you.


----------



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

Another buck kid. His dam is a LaMancha , dark brown and I will send the pictures to oakbucketfarm. The kid is another broken coated black and white with a few spots. He is taking the bottle of colostrum eargerly.
I have two more kids that were born outside last night and might not make it. they are from a 1/2 LaMancha 1/2 Boer dam, and are brown multicolored. They are wrapped up in towels and blankets and resting on my overstuffed chair.


----------



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

Is there anyone interested in the two bucklings? I will list them on craigslist next.


----------



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

All right the babies are gone. Thanks 6e for taking them so quickly. There will be more in the next few days to a week or so. I don't think she will have many doe goats to kid after this bunch kids so get them while they are available.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

I wondered why I didn't get any pics to post for you,LOL They were already gone


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

CaliannG said:


> Lessee, if I hook up the big trailer, there will be enough room for everyone. I am way South, so head up through Missouri, pick up Pony and WW, then head to Kansas and see how many bottle babies we can stuff in a pick-up and 16 ft trailer?


You forgot to add NY on your list?!?!?!? Hmmm...how many hours is it to Kansas??? =)


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

If you have any more, just let us know! We can be there pretty quick and the kids are having an absolute blast with them!  They're so adorable and they're taking the bottle really well. 
Thank you!


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

6e said:


> If you have any more, just let us know! We can be there pretty quick and the kids are having an absolute blast with them!  They're so adorable and they're taking the bottle really well.
> Thank you!


Congrats on the new babies! Um...where are the pics? You can't talk about new baby goats without pics you know.


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

Oat Bucket Farm said:


> Congrats on the new babies! Um...where are the pics? You can't talk about new baby goats without pics you know.


They're all sleeping at the moment, but here they are. In a tub by the wood stove.


----------



## RedSonja (May 16, 2010)

Tub full of cuteness! 

-Sonja


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Won't be long until they're bouncing out of that tub - and in to everything!

Great pic!


----------



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

Ok I did send the pictures to you so I better double check and see what I messed up. LOl. I have pictures not yet downloaded of the second buck kid and his dam looks very LaMancha to me. The last set of twins were born outside. When I saw them the sheep lady was tubing them colostrum! The brownish buckling was barely alive and the pretty doeling was a little better as she was breathing and eyes were open. No pictures of them. But they came back with the help of a hair dryer and warm towels and goat nutri drench they started responding. Wish I had taken their pictures before they left! I do have pictures of their dam.
note to self: download pictures, resend first ones, try to send second ones, have a hot cup of coffee,  check.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Kshobbit said:


> have a hot cup of coffee,  check.


Mmm.... coffeeeeee.... ound:


----------



## Tiff (Mar 22, 2010)

when I am driving back mid February from California I would be interested in any extra kids or lambs that your friend may have ... my pygmy dwarf is quite elderly now and I am wanting to add a few more to my little pet flock of 1 nanny and 2 whethers


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Oh my...that is the cutest thing. Does anyone else think that next to kittens and puppies, baby goats are the cutest thing ever?


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Okay here are some pics I recieved this morning from Hobbit. I am not sure if this is pics of dam and baby that is already taken or not but I am sure Hobbit will chime in.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

6e said:


> They're all sleeping at the moment, but here they are. In a tub by the wood stove.


Awwwwwwww!


----------



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

Twin buck kids born this evening from big white doe! I was there earlier delivering twin lambs so did not go up there to see the doe. We have once again, colorful black white and brown & maybe gray? kids in a box in the living room.
Oh thanks Oakbucket for downloading the pictures of doe number one and the first kid. Thanks you 6e for the pictures of all 4 of the kids.
The does are freshening with little milk and udders are not full at all. Any idea of why this is happening and what needs to be done to get them in milk? These are all mature does who have freshened in previous years with plenty of milk.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

No problem Hobbit  Feel free to email me pics of the new babies and I will get them up.


----------



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

Twin bucklings have a new home. I am just waiting for a ewe to lamb or a doe to kid. Not sure how many are left to kid 8 to 10?


----------



## barelahh (Apr 13, 2007)

If you get 3 or 4 does and 1 buck i would love to get them. 
just let me know  I'm close.


----------



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

I sure will but so far the sheep lady has been keeping the does. 3 does to 5 bucks so far. She kept 2 of the does.


----------



## obleo+6 (Jul 21, 2008)

RATS! I told dh I should have put in some money and a request! But, NOOOOO...he said there'd be some left over...yeah right!

Well, put me one the list for a couple of little ones, if there is a list...I'm in the Ozarks, east of Springfield.

Guess I'll go back to dreaming about them...dh will just have to tolerate me "baaaaaing" in my sleep when I'm dreaming again. Maybe I'll just mess with him and pretend I'm sleeping ...tee hee.

Did I mention "Oh RATS"?


----------



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

obleo+6 don't give up there are more coming tho not as many as I first thought. Crusader is good about throwing does so I expect some twin doelings to come along soon.. I can't promise anyone 3 or 4 does and 1 buck as it just doesn't work out like that. The nice lady that took the 5 buck kids got 1 doe kid.


----------



## obleo+6 (Jul 21, 2008)

Kshobbit said:


> obleo+6 don't give up there are more coming tho not as many as I first thought. Crusader is good about throwing does so I expect some twin doelings to come along soon.. I can't promise anyone 3 or 4 does and 1 buck as it just doesn't work out like that. The nice lady that took the 5 buck kids got 1 doe kid.


Gosh, that would be beyond wonderful...I just got goosebumps...what does that mean? LOL

Thanks and I'll be watching for the opportunity to arise again.


----------



## obleo+6 (Jul 21, 2008)

Got a line on some babies in my area yesterday...thanks for the help in locating some y'all...will let you know what happens...yee haa!!!


----------



## lucyp (Jan 30, 2011)

If any of the Lamancha does have any bucklings, I would be interested in one.


----------

